# The very beginning



## Leanne.bottomley (24 August 2016)

Hi everyone. Firstly I would like to say how nice people are on here. I admit it, I thought there would be some snobbery, but I was so very wrong &#128077;

Ok, so here goes. I did some riding as a lass but very infrequently (big family, little money) so didn't get the chance to learn much. I'm now 32 and have my own daughter who is 7 months old. We live behind a field with horses and as I'm in maternity leave, we walk past each day and I dream of getting into riding. Hopefully our little girl will have an interest too (although I won't force this if not) I want a couple years head start to ensure I'm semi competent if and when she is ready to start. What is my first move to get the ball rolling? I'm very scared of booking a lesson as they might think I'm a wet lettuce. I'm a very shy person but can't ignore it anymore. I guess my question is, am I too old? &#128556; X


----------



## Rach46773 (24 August 2016)

Don't be daft! You're not too old!!!  My OH's mum, literally has just got herself back into riding too... She has gone back to basics and is pretty much a beginner, but then again i highly doubt she was ever taught properly... I know her family had and still has horses, however she doesn't have much to do with them. But since she's been around me, she's got the itch to start up again. She's been riding now for about 2-3 months and had around 8-9 lessons, off the top of my head... And she's loving it! She's started helping or sharing a horse close to her who isn't in work, but once she's back at the other yard she'll probably ride that one too and have me on the ground helping her and working on what she learns in lessons, as i go along with her and watch every week . 

First things first, you need to find several riding schools. Why more than one? In case one goes wrong! My OH's mum had this problem... She went to a school i knew of and had ridden at before, i warned her and went with her. She was meant to be in a group, which would cost her £30 for an hour, but they all cancelled, so she got a 1/2 hour private and charged £30, i joined in the next lesson, so we both paid £30 again. But with no prices online, her next lesson she handed her the money and got "It's supposed to be £40." of the instructor... For a 1/2 hour private lesson! The horse was half dead and didn't respond to leg aids and after my lesson i didn't want to pay another £30 just sit on a horse who didn't want to move! So we didn't re-book and found her another one, we had already had several in consideration, but this one was the next on the list. Just about the same distance away and she loves it there! She gets a 1/2 hour private for £30 and has shown a massive increase in her riding and confidence since she's been riding there. 

So start hunting for a school you like  I would recommend phoning up first and mention you're interested and arrange a time to pop in, or even better, don't arrange a time... Of course go during their opening hours, but if you randomly turn up they won't make it all look perfect for you in case they're not! Take a look at the horses and facilities and have a chat with them, and then think about booking a lesson. Some places charge more for a taster lesson. And then it's up to you if you continue privately or in a group if they feel you can join a group they have. And it's really from there on. And the reason behind finding more than one school, is in case you don't like it there, just don't re-book and try the other one. 

Hope this advice helps, i know how scary it can be, but trust me, riding schools are there for a reason, and the good ones admire people who are doing it because of the love of horses more than anything.


----------



## Starzaan (24 August 2016)

You're definitely not too old - I gave someone their first lesson yesterday and he was 76!! 
Definitely ring round local riding schools and book an assessment lesson. Whereabouts in the country are you? We could recommend somewhere for you! 
Welcome to the world of horses!


----------



## Leanne.bottomley (24 August 2016)

Starzaan said:



			You're definitely not too old - I gave someone their first lesson yesterday and he was 76!! 
Definitely ring round local riding schools and book an assessment lesson. Whereabouts in the country are you? We could recommend somewhere for you! 
Welcome to the world of horses!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this advice. I think it's so daunting but I know I shouldn't feel this way. I live in Bradford, West Yorkshire. There are a few riding schools near by but I have absolutely no idea what they are like. I like the idea of just turning up to see what sort of feeling I get. 

Great advice, thank you x


----------



## Roxylola (24 August 2016)

I taught a gent in his 70s too - his daughters had started riding and his goal was to jump before they did.  We did it in about 9 months (well before the girls).  Almost sold him a horse as well but one of the girls got married and another got pregnant so he spent his money on them instead


----------



## Leanne.bottomley (24 August 2016)

Roxylola said:



			I taught a gent in his 70s too - his daughters had started riding and his goal was to jump before they did.  We did it in about 9 months (well before the girls).  Almost sold him a horse as well but one of the girls got married and another got pregnant so he spent his money on them instead 

Click to expand...

I love all these stories of the older generation getting involved. I am starting to feel excited. 
What should I be paying for a half hour lesson?


----------



## SallyBatty (24 August 2016)

You are definitely not too old!  I had fortnightly riding lessons as a kid but was never allowed a pony of my own.  Stopped riding when I was 16 and eventually started back riding again when I was 41 when my daughter was 6.  (I had to take my daughter along to the lessons otherwise I couldn't have gone and luckily she became very keen as well.)  Eventually bought my first horse when I was 50.  10 years later both me and my mare (who is now 26) are still enjoying our hacking and schooling and going to local dressage and jumping shows.


----------



## Leanne.bottomley (24 August 2016)

Wow Sally, that's amazing.  I really hope Cora (my daughter) will get involved when she is a little older. Then we can learn from each other. I'm on maternity leave at the moment so would only be able to afford a couple of lessons a month, but could ramp this up in November when I'm vs k working.


----------



## Horseshoe2 (24 August 2016)

If you look on the British horse society website you can find riding schools in your area and it gives you a guideline of what they are like. I usually look for highly commended in horse welfare, working procedure grass management , and instruction to ensure all the horses are happy and well cared and that I will be getting good lessons.


----------



## cootuk (24 August 2016)

Which part of Bradford?

I'm 51 and started learning this year at Cliff Hollins in Tong. They're pretty friendly and have quite a few adult learners.
I work shifts and they are happy for me not to have a regular day.  So I chop and change between the instructors.  
Pricewise, it's £30 for a private lesson (45mins) and £20 for a group (1hr). That seems to be about right for the area.

I've been going once a week since about February and am just getting into canter.

The first few lessons I would expect them to assess your balance and confidence. Get you used to being on top and the movement. Learning the basics of stop/start. Hopefully staying on during a spook will come later xxx


----------



## cootuk (25 August 2016)

One thing - I see quite a few schools specify a weight limit.
Throstle Nest website says 14st, Laura Brennan states 12st.
I'm not sure how strict they are with these or whether that may also be a factor.
Age and confidence shouldn't be a factor with the right instructors.


----------



## Amye (25 August 2016)

You're definitely not too old!   I learnt to ride at Throstle Nest on fagley lane and they are lovely up there. Everyone is very friendly and the horses are gems. They do have a weight limit of 12st and are pretty strict with this for the welfare of the horses. My mum started riding lessons with them when she was 40 and is now a pretty confident rider. 

I would say they are great for beginners, they don't have horses that can jump massive or anything but they are a friendly bunch and the horses will look after you  They have a great indoor arena, decent hacking and XC field. They do little events for all too every now and then. 

Their lessons are reasonably priced compared to alot of riding schools around (though since owning my own horse I haven't had a lesson recently so can't remember exactly - but they were always cheaper than the majority). One thing to note is that next year they are moving up to Wilsden because they've lost their land as the landowners are building houses on it  They did an open day up there and the Wilsden equestrian centre is lovely and they are carrying on the riding school but don't know if that would be too far.


----------



## onemorehorse (25 August 2016)

If there are any near you how about a Take Back the Reins course?  You would be with like minded people, either new riders or those getting back to riding after a break.  Good luck!
https://www.hoofride.co.uk/about-hoof/what-we-do/take-back-the-reins/


----------



## SallyBatty (25 August 2016)

Thank you.  I've got a 4 year old granddaughter now who loves having a little ride on both mine and my daughter's horses (and has done since she was a few months old) even though they are far too big for her.  We are actually thinking of arranging for our yard owner to give her a few lessons now on their little pony.

Round our way I don't think riding schools give lessons to children until they are 4.


----------



## oldie48 (25 August 2016)

There's a huge bunch of us late starters/older riders on here but at the tender age of 32 I'm afraid you are far too young to join us. Good luck and have fun, I bought my first horse at 50 and my present horse was bought for my 65th birthday and no, he isn't an easy plod!


----------



## jules9203 (25 August 2016)

My Dad first sat on a horse in his 40's - I think he felt that if you can't beat them join them! He went on to compete in working hunters etc and loved it. Go for it and I hope you thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Yas (26 August 2016)

Leanne.bottomley said:



			Hi everyone. Firstly I would like to say how nice people are on here. I admit it, I thought there would be some snobbery, but I was so very wrong &#55357;&#56397;

Ok, so here goes. I did some riding as a lass but very infrequently (big family, little money) so didn't get the chance to learn much. I'm now 32 and have my own daughter who is 7 months old. We live behind a field with horses and as I'm in maternity leave, we walk past each day and I dream of getting into riding. Hopefully our little girl will have an interest too (although I won't force this if not) I want a couple years head start to ensure I'm semi competent if and when she is ready to start. What is my first move to get the ball rolling? I'm very scared of booking a lesson as they might think I'm a wet lettuce. I'm a very shy person but can't ignore it anymore. I guess my question is, am I too old? &#55357;&#56876; X
		
Click to expand...

I started riding only about 4 months ago, and I'm 29.  I had never been near horses before, or had any clue as how to ride, or knew much about horses.  So if I can go in as a complete newbie at 29, there definitely will no problem for you at 32.  As the others have said, age really isn't an issue.

I don't know which end of Bradford you live, but I go to Harden Grange in Harden/Bingley.  They charge £18 for a half an hour private lesson.  I have found everyone to be very friendly, as I was worried how people would react  (as in a complete beginner who was completely clueless), but they didn't really seem bothered about that at all.  They have a few different instructors I think, I've always had the same one, as I tend to go at the same day and time.

They do something called a walk out if you don't want a lesson straight off. It's half an hour on the horse, just to get a feel for it (useful for me, as I wasn't sure what I expected the first time I got on the horse). 

 When I rang for my first lesson, they asked for my weight and height, so they could match me to an appropriate pony.  I'm not sure if they have a weight restriction.

They also have a tots club, which includes the kids having a pony ride and spending some time with the other animals they have at the RS. I think your daughter is too young for this just yet though!

When I was ringing around to find out prices, Throstle Nest said it was £25 for a private lesson (I'm pretty sure it was that much).  I know someone who used to take her daughter there, and she said they were a really friendly bunch.  The school does have a good reputation from what I hear from others.

As the others said, maybe try a couple of places. I had a couple of group lessons elsewhere first, and I didn't like the teaching style of the instructor, so moved to where I am now.  I just did a google search of riding schools near me and rang around.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cherylee (26 August 2016)

Hi your definitely not to old I started as a complete beginner a year and 1/2 ago I'm just about to have my 35th birthday, and I can honestly say it's the best thing I've ever done. I have an 8 year old daughter who would spend every waking moment at the stables if she had the chance! 
We've just brought our first horse and it's so amazing to share a hobby with my daughter &#128512;


----------



## KrujaaLass (27 August 2016)

A man  I knew started riding in his eighties. He loaned a beautiful mare under the guidance of an experienced friend. Nothing strenuous, just gentle hacking. He loaned her for about two years. Sadly he passed away with cancer and poor horse had to go back to her owner, who really didn't want her. I'll always remember Arthur and Marcia.


----------



## Jenni&Ditty (31 August 2016)

You'll have great fun! And no one will think you are a 'wet lettuce'! My friend is 55, she started riding a few years ago and there is a whole group of them who have a group lesson at the riding school, they all love it!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 August 2016)

Leanne.bottomley said:



			Hi everyone. Firstly I would like to say how nice people are on here. I admit it, I thought there would be some snobbery, but I was so very wrong &#55357;&#56397;

Ok, so here goes. I did some riding as a lass but very infrequently (big family, little money) so didn't get the chance to learn much. I'm now 32 and have my own daughter who is 7 months old. We live behind a field with horses and as I'm in maternity leave, we walk past each day and I dream of getting into riding. Hopefully our little girl will have an interest too (although I won't force this if not) I want a couple years head start to ensure I'm semi competent if and when she is ready to start. What is my first move to get the ball rolling? I'm very scared of booking a lesson as they might think I'm a wet lettuce. I'm a very shy person but can't ignore it anymore. I guess my question is, am I too old? &#55357;&#56876; X
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridonculous woman.  32 is a spring chicken!  Get thee to a riding school - you will be welcomed with open arms and you will find lots of much older men and women bouncing around and starting from the beginning.  If you want to give us your (approximate) location, I'm sure the lovely ladies and gents on here can steer you towards a suitable place.

Go on - do it - you won't regret it - but you might be very much poorer .

P


----------



## LadyDarcy (2 September 2016)

You're definitely not too old, otherwise that means I am!  I started riding at 32 also, and I've been loving every minute of it!  
I love the sound of these up North lesson prices, I'm definitely living in the wrong part of the UK for affordable horseriding!


----------

